# PS4, Xbox Games to cost $70 - says the respected analyst Michael Pachter



## ComeTurismO (Mar 11, 2013)

Wii U has been very underwhelming, says Michael Pachter. The new generation of consoles will appear to jump to +$10. The current generation is $60, but now it's $70. IMO, MP has been talking shit in the past. I doubt this is true, since, Xbox 720 hasn't even been announced yet.
 Source


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 11, 2013)

PS4 games were already announced to be $60 I'm rather sure.


----------



## gifi4 (Mar 11, 2013)

So $130-$150 for Australia?
I'll be sticking with my gaming PC 'til the price is right and there are a bunch of exclusive titles that I'm interested in.


----------



## Bake (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm just gonna gather all the dragon balls and wish for it to get modded.


----------



## chartube12 (Mar 11, 2013)

I dealt with the greed tax for the last two generations. I'm not dealing with it anymore. If they go up to 70, I'll stop buying.


----------



## beta4attack (Mar 11, 2013)

Don't worry, guys, it won't be $70, but $69.99! XD Anyway, that would suck if it was true :/


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 11, 2013)

Ever considered the fact that we've been through an economical crisis and the value of the U.S. Dollar greatly decreased? What was $60 a few years ago may very well be worth $70 today - everything depends on how weak/strong the dollar is in relation to other currencies _(especially the Yen and the Yuan)._

_That said_, as it was mentioned before, PS4 games were announced to cost $60 new, so there.

*EDIT:* Added the Yuan since most of the hardware is made in China.


----------



## Eerpow (Mar 11, 2013)

Don't post Pachter shit here please. His predictions are less accurate than blindfolded cats are at throwing darts.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 11, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> Don't post Pachter shit here please. His predictions are less accurate than blindfolded cats are at throwing darts.


 
Cats can't throw darts. They don't have imposable thumbs. Not even Hemingway cats.


----------



## Eerpow (Mar 11, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Cats can't throw darts. They don't have imposable thumbs. Not even Hemingway cats.


And Pachter can't be right in his predictions so that makes it even.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 11, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Cats can't throw darts. They don't have imposable thumbs. Not even Hemingway cats.


The problem with you is that you don't think outside the box, use your imagination! There are plenty of ways for a cat to throw a dart.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 11, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Ever considered the fact that we've been through an economical crisis and the value of the U.S. Dollar greatly decreased? What was $60 a few years ago may very well be worth $70 today - everything depends on how weak/strong the dollar is in relation to other currencies _(especially the Yen)._
> 
> _That said_, as it was mentioned before, PS4 games were announced to cost $60 new, so there.


 
Apparently $60 in 2005 (when the Xbox 360 launched with $60 games) is equivalent to $72 today.

So _if_ games were around $70 for the next gen it'd be about the same cost as the beginning of the last gen. Boohoo.

But if they're $60 then they'll be what, $10 cheaper adjusting for inflation?


----------



## Qtis (Mar 11, 2013)

Herp Derp.

SCEA CEO Jack Tretton already said PS4 games will retail from $0.99 to $60. Just like the PS3. Also it's kinda surprising that anyone would suspect games costing roughly $70 when most pre-orders are already -10% or even -20% from the RRP. So basically quite a few PS3 games are already well below $60 if you don't count collector's editions etc.


----------



## FireGrey (Mar 11, 2013)

How the hell is Pachter even in a position where he is a source for things?


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 11, 2013)

>Michael Pitcher
>News


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks Obama.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 11, 2013)

Sony already announced that their price range for games is $0.99 - $60. Microsoft could conceivably charge $70... but why would they want to charge more than their competitors? Seems like it would be business suicide.

But hey, you can't get easy publicity and press with common sense.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 11, 2013)

hail unused games!
70 is quite high although I must say the content would deserve it for the good games like rdr 2


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 11, 2013)

In europe we are already paying $10+ more for games than you spoiled US bastards.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 11, 2013)

WiiUBricker said:


> In europe we are already paying $10+ more for games than you spoiled US bastards.


 
But we don't have free healthcare.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 11, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Cats can't throw darts. They don't have imposable thumbs. Not even Hemingway cats.





Spoiler






I think that will give usefulness to this thread.


----------



## McHaggis (Mar 11, 2013)

FireGrey said:


> How the hell is Pachter even in a position where he is a source for things?


Really, though, you've got to admire Pachter.  Not many people can make a successful living out of trolling.  I don't think it would be a stretch for me to believe that he has a real deep down hatred for video games and gamers and all his predictions are just wishful thinking.


----------



## Ergo (Mar 11, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> But we don't have free healthcare.



Neither do they, unless you really stretch the definition of "free" so, yeah, spoiled and proud of it.


----------



## Scuba156 (Mar 11, 2013)

gifi4 said:


> So $130-$150 for Australia?
> I'll be sticking with my gaming PC 'til the price is right and there are a bunch of exclusive titles that I'm interested in.


Where are you pulling that price from? Games at the moment range from $69 to around $85 at release compared to two years ago where they were between $90 and $110. It's never been cheaper for Australian gamers.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 11, 2013)

Hello 2nd hand games.
Hello last gen games.
Hello old school games. 

Hello Internet.


If games will cost 70 quid then meh, I'll still buy the limited collectors editions.
They will always be expensive.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 11, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> But we don't have free healthcare.


Neither have we.


----------



## Eerpow (Mar 11, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Apparently $60 in 2005 (when the Xbox 360 launched with $60 games) is equivalent to $72 today.
> 
> So _if_ games were around $70 for the next gen it'd be about the same cost as the beginning of the last gen. Boohoo.
> 
> But if they're $60 then they'll be what, $10 cheaper adjusting for inflation?


I still think it's a bad pricing decision for their own business sake, in the naïve mind of the consumer things just don't work that way, even if you indeed are correct.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 11, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> I still think it's a bad pricing decision for their own business sake, in the naïve mind of the consumer things just don't work that way, even if you indeed are correct.


 
Well, that's if Microsoft prices their games that way. PC games are still steadily at $60, Wii U games are $60, PS4 games are announced to be $60 tops. Microsoft would just be an extreme outlier if they priced their games at $70.


----------



## emigre (Mar 11, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Ever considered the fact that we've been through an economical crisis and the value of the U.S. Dollar greatly decreased? What was $60 a few years ago may very well be worth $70 today - everything depends on how weak/strong the dollar is in relation to other currencies _(especially the Yen)._
> 
> _That said_, as it was mentioned before, PS4 games were announced to cost $60 new, so there.


 
Like GBAtemp understands fucking economics.


----------



## Arras (Mar 11, 2013)

Haven't new, big budget PS3 titles always been 70 bucks? At least, that's what I seem to remember, and I think AC3 is 70 bucks as well.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 11, 2013)

I have long contended games should be of a price with CDs and DVDs. I see the argument about inflation and would also contend that rising potential customer pools should offset that though I fully admit to not having hard numbers here. I will save debunking the "games cost more to make" nonsense for another day (inflation aside they don't, you just choose to spend more).

@Ergo though it varies across Europe that seems somewhat misguided- the only medical costs most people will face with anything else being optional is however much of a hit they take for being off work and direct costs in the way of a standardised prescription fee (about £8 a round or less than the price of a lunch with all sorts of things being otherwise free and there being workarounds for a lot more http://www.nhs.uk/NHSEngland/Healthcosts/Pages/Prescriptioncosts.aspx ) and glasses. Dentists are frequently private but NHS ones exist too.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 11, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> But we don't have free healthcare.


So... us spoiled Canadians then?


McHaggis said:


> Really, though, you've got to admire Pachter.


 No you don't, and you shouldn't.



> Not many people can make a successful living out of trolling.


 I can't imagine he's doing as good as we think he is, especially if he has to put videos on GameTrailers...


> I don't think it would be a stretch for me to believe that he has a real deep down hatred for video games and gamers and all his predictions are just wishful thinking.


 
He actually doesn't hate video games, at all. He's just wrong about everything. If anything, he's the one who's leading the charge in "Nintendo is doomed" brigade. I'm gonna sound like a Nintendo Fanboy here, but when he spouts statements that are blatantly wrong, as fact, it's dumb. He says Satoru Iwata of Nintendo is a poor CEO, despite the fact that Nintendo has generated a crap ton of money off of the DS, and Wii. And 5 months into the life of the WiiU, he said on his last episode, that he doesn't do things new, he sticks to the old stuff. But the thing is it's worked.

Like he has it out big time for Nintendo. No idea why.

When the PS3 was still new, within the first few years where the PS3 was bleeding money, and Sony was doing everything wrong, Pachter didn't speak up. He hasn't spoken up about Microsoft and the things they're doing. Again, going to use Nintendo here because he speaks a lot about them, but when it comes to Nintendo, he leaves facts out to show he's right. And people just eat it up.

And it's not even that, pretty much anything involving games he's wrong about. Remember the whole "There's no way The Walking Dead will get Game of the Year. It's impossible. If it does, I'll eat my hat" statement he said before the VGA's?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 11, 2013)

Arras said:


> Haven't new, big budget PS3 titles always been 70 bucks? At least, that's what I seem to remember, and I think AC3 is 70 bucks as well.


 
Nope, they've always been $60. The Last of Us is $60, God of War: Ascension is $60, Assassin's Creed 3 was $60 (I got it on sale on the PSN Store though for $35).


----------



## duffmmann (Mar 11, 2013)

Michael Pitcher is wrong more often than he is right.  (I don't know who employs him or why they continue to, he's a terrible analyst), I highly doubt new games will cost more than $60.


----------



## McHaggis (Mar 11, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> _some stuff_


Damn, did I forget the <sarcasm></sarcasm> tags again?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 11, 2013)

duffmmann said:


> Michael Pitcher is wrong more often than he is right. (I don't know who employs him or why they continue to, he's a terrible analyst), I highly doubt new games will cost more than $60.


 
His predictions make good headlines, good headlines sell news. Hence why he is hired.


----------



## duffmmann (Mar 11, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> His predictions make good headlines, good headlines sell news. Hence why he is hired.


 
Ah, the good ole Fox News model, that makes sense.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 11, 2013)

duffmmann said:


> Ah, the good ole Fox News model, that makes sense.


 
Well to be fair all news is guilty of this. News is a business first and foremost. You'll see the same shit on thousands of news sites from IGN to Huffington Post.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 11, 2013)

Why is the "ANAL" in analyst capitalized?


----------



## Arras (Mar 11, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Nope, they've always been $60. The Last of Us is $60, God of War: Ascension is $60, Assassin's Creed 3 was $60 (I got it on sale on the PSN Store though for $35).


...In that case the difference between the US and Europe is bigger than just the price conversion because I know I have seen several 70€ games here. 
From the official PC PSN store:





Even Mass Effect 3 is 70 bucks there.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 11, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Why is the "ANAL" in analyst capitalized?


 
Because CUMturismo (hurr hurr) is 13.


----------



## duffmmann (Mar 11, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Well to be fair all news is guilty of this. News is a business first and foremost. You'll see the same shit on thousands of news sites from IGN to Huffington Post.


 
True, I was just pointing to one of the most obviously biased news sources, but yes every news source is biased in one way or another.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 11, 2013)

They could charge $90 and still come in cheaper than NES/Master Sytem games when factoring in inflation.  Truth is, games are cheaper now than they've ever been...


----------



## duffmmann (Mar 11, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> They could charge $90 and still come in cheaper than NES/Master Sytem games when factoring in inflation. Truth is, games are cheaper now than they've ever been...


 
When people adjust prices for inflation, I always do a little groan.  Technically you may be right, but the economy was also better in the times of the NES/Master System, so while they may have costed more with adjusted inflation, people had more money to spend so it just becomes a wash.


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 11, 2013)

duffmmann said:


> Michael Pitcher is wrong more often than he is right. (I don't know who employs him or why they continue to, he's a terrible analyst), I highly doubt new games will cost more than $60.


Exactly. Which is why he's around. With these kind of predictions, odds are prices of games won't go up any further. 



emigre said:


> Like GBAtemp understands fucking economics.


I fucked an economy student once (and I _understood_ her, most of the time). Does that count?


----------



## emigre (Mar 11, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> I fucked an economy student once (and I _understood_ her, most of the time). Does that count?


 
Did you  double-dip her and proceed to leave her in a state of depression?


----------



## TheCasketMan (Mar 11, 2013)

Meanwhile, smartphones games cost at least .99 cents 
They don't have the same graphics as ps4 but with low prices like that, you wonder why smartphones are taking over handhelds and soon, but hopefully not, consoles.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 11, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> I fucked an economy student once (and I _understood_ her, most of the time). Does that count?



I thought you had more class than that Taleweaver- I mean students are notoriously cheap at the best of times and yet you still go in for the economy model.


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 11, 2013)

emigre said:


> Did you double-dip her and proceed to leave her in a state of depression?


I just supplied her demands. There was some inflation of my assets, but nothing that stagnated my liquidity.

EDIT: @FAST6191: hey...I'm one to invest in cheap but promising ventures.


----------



## emigre (Mar 11, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> I just supplied her demands. There was some inflation of my assets, but nothing that stagnated my liquidity.
> 
> EDIT: @FAST6191: hey...I'm one to invest in cheap but promising ventures.


 
Did she value your liquid assets or did she leave them to depreciate?


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 11, 2013)

emigre said:


> Did she value your liquid assets or did she leave them to depreciate?



Well I have had bad results when asking people to value my liquid assets though worse is when people take them, leave them to grow among their own and I end up accountable for the result.


----------



## boombox (Mar 11, 2013)

It's a shame they're hiking up the prices more..and we might not be able to buy second hand games..let's hope that goes out the window.
I can see game sales falling from a great height if they end the capabilities of being able to buy second hand games; not everyone can afford new games as soon as they come out.


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 11, 2013)

emigre said:


> Did she value your liquid assets or did she leave them to depreciate?


There was great return on investment, if you ask me. However, after that, I didn't want to share her bonds anymore...


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 11, 2013)

Taleweaver said:


> There was great return on investment, if you ask me. However, after that, I didn't want to share her bonds anymore...


Emigre seems to be interested in Occupying her Wall Street, send him her number.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 11, 2013)

so let me get this straight, they want to charge us £50 for half a game (the rest is disc locked content) we can't sell the disc either because the ps4 locks out used games and ties the disc to our console, (sony say it's up to publishers but you know they are all going to do it because of greed) all i can tell sony is to stick it where the sun don't shine, that is all.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 11, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> so let me get this straight, they want to charge us £50 for half a game (the rest is disc locked content)


How is that a rule enforced by Sony?





> we can't sell the disc either because the ps4 locks out used games and ties the disc to our console, (sony say it's up to publishers but you know they are all going to do it because of greed)


It's been up to the publishers since the dawn of time - if they really wanted to, they could start adding Serials and whatnot to games as it is and apparenly they're not doing that. I wonder why...





> all i can tell sony is to stick it where the sun don't shine, that is all.


So let _me_ get this straight - you're upset about on-disc DLC and possible limitation of re-selling games, both of which Sony has nothing to do with but it's their fault somehow.

Okay.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 11, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> so let me get this straight, they want to charge us £50 for half a game (the rest is disc locked content) we can't sell the disc either because the ps4 locks out used games and ties the disc to our console, (sony say it's up to publishers but you know they are all going to do it because of greed) all i can tell sony is to stick it where the sun don't shine, that is all.


So exactly which company is doing it right in your mind?  Where are you getting 1/2 disc locked content from?


----------



## Rizsparky (Mar 11, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> so let me get this straight, they want to charge us £50 for half a game (the rest is disc locked content) we can't sell the disc either because the ps4 locks out used games and ties the disc to our console, (sony say it's up to publishers but you know they are all going to do it because of greed) all i can tell sony is to stick it where the sun don't shine, that is all.


The disc locking hasn't been fully confirmed yet, the 720 will be the console that is most likely to implement this, looks like we're going to be sticking with our trusty (..kinda) WiiU's for a while.


----------



## emigre (Mar 11, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> so let me get this straight, they want to charge us £50 for half a game (the rest is disc locked content) we can't sell the disc either because the ps4 locks out used games and ties the disc to our console, (sony say it's up to publishers but you know they are all going to do it because of greed) all i can tell sony is to stick it where the sun don't shine, that is all.


----------



## narutofan777 (Mar 11, 2013)

I happened upon an article at gameinformer.com and they said he was a "renowned analyst"..
rofl you have gotta be kidding me..as much as I respect gameinformer, they f----- up on that one.

this guy is a complete joke. too many gaming websites have him on their headlines.

piece of s---.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 11, 2013)

Rizsparky said:


> *The disc locking hasn't been fully confirmed yet*, the 720 will be the console that is most likely to implement this, looks like we're going to be sticking with our trusty (..kinda) WiiU's for a while.


Not only it wasn't confirmed - the rumour was debunked by Sony themselves. As for the 720, we have only rumours to rely on, so we might as well wait until E3 to find out what Microsoft has in store for us.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 11, 2013)

narutofan777 said:


> I happened upon an article at gameinformer.com and they said he was a "renowned analyst"..
> rofl you have gotta be kidding me..as much as I respect gameinformer, they f----- up on that one.
> 
> this guy is a complete joke. too many gaming websites have him on their headlines.
> ...


 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Satire

EDIT: Sony have confirmed that they will allow used games on the PS3, of course different locks on used games (online passes for instance) are up to publishers.

tl;dr jalaneme being jalaneme aka being uninformed and whiny.


----------



## Rizsparky (Mar 11, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Not only it wasn't confirmed - the rumour was debunked by Sony themselves. As for the 720, we have only rumours to rely on, so we might as well wait until E3 to find out what Microsoft has in store for us.


Ah, thanks for clearing that up, we might not even have to wait till E3, isnt the 720 reveal rumored for April?


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 11, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> tl;dr jalaneme being jalaneme aka being uninformed and whiny.


What are you talking about? Sony is worse than the mafia.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 11, 2013)

Why can't every one be like the 3ds and charge $40


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 11, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> Why can't every one be like the 3ds and charge $40


 
Handheld games are cheaper to develop for hence cheaper prices.

The real question: why can't everyone be like the App Store or Google Play and charge <$10?


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 11, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Handheld games are cheaper to develop for hence cheaper prices.
> 
> The real question: why can't everyone be like the App Store or Google Play and charge <$10?


they are even cheaper to make hence cheaper prices


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 11, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> they are even cheaper to make hence cheaper prices


 
It would be interesting though to see one of the big three publishers announce dirt-cheap game prices on their console but the same quality games.

Like imagine how much Halo 4 would see if it was a fraction of that price? Hell I'd even pick it up if it were dirt cheap because, hey, why not?

But that's just a pipe dream.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 11, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It would be interesting though to see one of the big three publishers announce dirt-cheap game prices on their console but the same quality games.
> 
> Like imagine how much Halo 4 would see if it was a fraction of that price? Hell I'd even pick it up if it were dirt cheap because, hey, why not?
> 
> But that's just a pipe dream.


xbox live would be 6x more


----------



## Minox (Mar 11, 2013)

Personally I'm pretty glad that I don't own anything newer than a 3DS. I can barely justify buying 3DS games at the price they're being offered at.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 11, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> xbox live would be 6x more


Xbox Live is a service that never ceases to amaze me. They're still charging people extra just to give them the opportunity to play the games they've _already bought_ online and use online services _regardless of whether or not said services actually go through Microsoft's servers_ _(I'm looking at you, Netflix)_ and the only real explanation as to why it's even still alive that I can come up with is that apparently there's enough idiots in the world who actually believe that the _"superior service"_ is worth _"the price of admission" _which it obviously _is not_ as the competition is providing a similar array of services except, y'know, for _free_.

This thing should die in a fire, those kinds of paid services were acceptable in the 90'ties when there was no alternative but we're in the bloody 21st century, this is quite a stretch.


----------



## gameandmatch (Mar 11, 2013)

Summary: Rumor that PS4 games will be $70. Rumor was shutdown since Sony already said that the games will be $60. Europeans calling Americans spoiled. Some people are still believing the rumor. No one on gbatemp understands economics. A person had sex with an economic student, believing that he understood her. Thread bound to continue down the drain.
Anything I missed?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 11, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Xbox Live is a service that never ceases to amaze me. They're still charging people extra just to give them the opportunity to play the games they've _already bought_ online and use online services _regardless of whether or not said services actually go through Microsoft's servers_ _(I'm looking at you, Netflix)_ and the only real explanation as to why it's even still alive that I can come up with is that apparently there's enough idiots in the world who actually believe that the _"superior service"_ is worth _"the price of admission" _which it obviously _is not_ as the competition is providing a similar array of services except, y'know, for _free_.
> 
> This thing should die in a fire, those kinds of paid services were acceptable in the 90'ties when there was no alternative but we're in the bloody 21st century, this is quite a stretch.


 
It's sad because I pay _less_ for Playstation Plus and I get _better_ game sales, _free games_, _more features_, and it carries over to my handheld. Hell I bought 15 month of Playstation Plus recently for $50 (12 months and they had a promotion where if you buy one year of PS+ you get 3 months free).


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 11, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It's sad because I pay _less_ for Playstation Plus and I get _better_ game sales, _free games_, _more features_, and it carries over to my handheld. Hell I bought 15 month of Playstation Plus recently for $50 (12 months and they had a promotion where if you buy one year of PS+ you get 3 months free).


Exactly my point.

With XBox Live you're paying for nothing except the _opportunity to access Online content _in your games and apps, with PlayStation Plus you pay an extra subscription _and get stuff in return_. Microsoft really has to step it up - if they don't come up with an equivalent service, choosing XBox Live over PSN will just look increasingly idiotic in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 11, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Like imagine how much Halo 4 would see if it was a fraction of that price? Hell I'd even pick it up if it were dirt cheap because, hey, why not?



Facetious comment incoming but I wandered into a second hand games shop yesterday and upon the shelf was Perfect Dark 0 for £2, I doubt the level of online play picked up that much in response to such a thing.

More seriously I would love to see that as a proper experiment- we have seen a few people dip toes in the water over the years but no straight up gambles like that.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Mar 11, 2013)

WiiUBricker said:


> In europe we are already paying $10+ more for games than you spoiled US bastards.


 
Stop whining, games are about 72 dollars after tax in Canada.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 11, 2013)

WiiUBricker said:


> In europe we are already paying $10+ more for games than you spoiled US bastards.





DSGamer64 said:


> Stop whining, games are about 72 dollars after tax in Canada.


 
You guys are just mad jealous of our freedom.

U-S-A! U-S-A!


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 11, 2013)

OMG! MY THREAD IS GETTING SO MANY REPLIES! :3


----------



## DSGamer64 (Mar 12, 2013)

Gahars said:


> You guys are just mad jealous of our freedom.
> 
> U-S-A! U-S-A!


 
Not really, if freedom entails the right for psychopaths to wield lethal weapons, I want no part of that freedom.

Oh, and free healthcare so shut up


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 12, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> Not really, if freedom entails the right for psychopaths to wield lethal weapons, I want no part of that freedom.
> 
> Oh, and free healthcare so shut up


Your healthcare isn't free.  You pay a shitload more in taxes...


----------



## jefffisher (Mar 12, 2013)

does nobody else remember buying snes and n64 games as a kid costing $60-$80.
everyone was spoiled with one cheap generation (xbox-ps2-GC) and now no one ever stops complaining.


----------



## IBNobody (Mar 12, 2013)

jefffisher said:


> does nobody else remember buying snes and n64 games as a kid costing $60-$80.
> everyone was spoiled with one cheap generation (xbox-ps2-GC) and now no one ever stops complaining.


 
Games back then were expensive because of the cartridge ROM. (Phantasy Star 4 was $80, and I remember splitting the cost with a friend.)

With today's breadth of entertainment options, though, $70 for a game is ridiculous.


----------



## tbgtbg (Mar 12, 2013)

Until Patcher said they'd be $70, I just assumed they would be. Now that Patcher has said they'll be $70, I know they won't be.


----------



## Tom (Mar 12, 2013)

If this is true then I will not get a next gen unless it gets hacked


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 12, 2013)

For me it depends on the game a good RPG with hundreds of hours of play time ok. Some FPS game I can beat in six hours and get bored with, not so much. (Not much into online.) The rest of Pachters rectal packings I don't agree with in the slightest. I think the guy would have trouble predicting what he is going to eat for dinner on a given day.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 12, 2013)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> For me it depends on the game a good RPG with hundreds of hours of play time ok. Some FPS game I can beat in six hours and get bored with, not so much. (Not much into online.) The rest of Pachters rectal packings I don't agree with in the slightest. I think the guy would have trouble predicting what he is going to eat for dinner on a given day.


 
Now I can only imagine a Michael Pachter-based sitcom...

"_Pachter!_ was filmed in front of a live studio audience."
P: Honey, I'm home!
*Studio audience applauds*
Wife: Hey, guess what's for dinner.
P: Oh, I know - Salami!
*Studio audience rumbles in anticipation*
Wife: No, silly, it's coleslaw!
*Studio audience giggles, barely able to contain their excitement*
*Pachter turns to the audience and shrugs*
P: I did it again!
*Studio erupts into raucous laughter, drowning out all other sounds for miles. One man shits his pants from all the excitement*

Shit, hire Charlie Sheen to play Pachter, air it right after the Big Bang Theory, and you'd have a bona fide hit on your hands. CBS, if you're in the market for an ideas guy, look no further.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 12, 2013)

Tom said:


> If this is true then I will not get a next gen unless it gets hacked


Holy goddamned over-reaction...
Milk, soda, eggs, and juice have all doubled in price within the past 20 years.  I suppose you've stopped partaking in them too?
Video games go up $10 in the past 20 years and it's the end of the fuckin world...


----------



## tbgtbg (Mar 12, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> Holy goddamned over-reaction...
> Milk, soda, eggs, and juice have all doubled in price within the past 20 years.  I suppose you've stopped partaking in them too?
> Video games go up $10 in the past 20 years and it's the end of the fuckin world...


You don't buy food, you die.

You don't buy a console unless it's hacked... uh... so?


----------



## RedCoreZero (Mar 12, 2013)

1.20$ movie rental(RedBox) 8$ per mth unlimited movies 4.99 a game(Tablets,smart phones),1$ sandwiches,Free music now(lol),cheap memory storage.And we have to pay 60$ a game,DLC,pay for on disc DLC,pay for endings,even DEMOS now!


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 12, 2013)

tbgtbg said:


> You don't buy food, you die.
> 
> You don't buy a console unless it's hacked... uh... so?


There are more options for food than what I listed.  Just as there are more options for entertainment than videogames...


----------



## LightyKD (Mar 12, 2013)

70 dollar games? Fuuuuck that! I'll just stick with my Wii, OnLive, My Tablet and Phone and lastly Ouya for gaming. I have NEVER paid 70 dollars for any piece of gaming software and I'm not about to start now!


----------



## air2004 (Mar 12, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Cats can't throw darts. They don't have imposable thumbs. Not even Hemingway cats.


They don't have opposable thumbs either lol


----------



## Jan1tor (Mar 12, 2013)

Hell, even if it is $60 you will end up paying 70,80,90 for it because they won't have the full game there. And you will have to buy the DLC just to finish the game. And they say we like it that way!


----------



## JoostinOnline (Mar 12, 2013)

Jan1tor said:


> Hell, even if it is $60 you will end up paying 70,80,90 for it because they won't have the full game there. And you will have to buy the DLC just to finish the game. And they say we like it that way!


No games require DLC to finish the game.


----------



## Jan1tor (Mar 12, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> No games require DLC to finish the game.


Not yet but they will. Even EA stated that they are going to start trending their games so you will buy them bits at a time so the more you want to play (higher levels) will be added as you need them at a cost.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Mar 12, 2013)

Jan1tor said:


> Not yet but they will. Even EA stated that they are going to start trending their games so you will buy them bits at a time so the more you want to play (higher levels) will be added as you need them at a cost.


That's not what they said.  They said they were going to let you buy upgrades and stuff if you didn't want to do it the normal way (like farming resources).  It won't make any difference for people who want to play the games old school.  They just get to make money off of people's laziness.


----------



## IBNobody (Mar 12, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> That's not what they said. They said they were going to let you buy upgrades and stuff if you didn't want to do it the normal way (like farming resources). It won't make any difference for people who want to play the games old school. They just get to make money off of people's laziness.


 
Therein lies the slippery slope. At what point do you set the threshold between grind time and a micro-transaction upgrade?

EDIT: And we're talking EA here. EA's version of a slippery slope is a cash micro-transaction landslide that will cause your wallet to bleed just to get a +1 stat increase.


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Mar 12, 2013)

duffmmann said:


> When people adjust prices for inflation, I always do a little groan. Technically you may be right, but the economy was also better in the times of the NES/Master System, so while they may have costed more with adjusted inflation, people had more money to spend so it just becomes a wash.


Inflation is a thing that depends heavily in where you live, the currency you use, your country's economical situation... People try to justify prices by citing inflation even though I don't believe they ever studied economy to begin with. Many will bring up the "global" crisis, which is more of a europian/north american crisis actually (my country has never been better, deal with it).

Well, I don't think people here know what inflation is, but to me it means people are receiving the same amount of money and the price of products are getting higher. It makes no sense saying we're paying the same amount of money when adjusted for inflation, adjusting for inflation is a way to know how much it would cost if the exact same product was sold nowadays. And it's very counter intuictive using it for technology, people may say the adjusted price of an snes would be way higher but we can see that console that are still being produced often get price cuts through their lifespan. So you might adjust the $599 launch price of the PS3 to today's inflation and get a way higher value, but the fact is the PS3 is cheaper nowadays.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Mar 12, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> So you might adjust the $599 launch price of the PS3 to today's inflation and get a way higher value, but the fact is the PS3 is cheaper nowadays.


With cheaper hardware now, and they sold the console for less than it takes to manufacture it.  Up until 2010, Sony lost money each time it sold a console.


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 12, 2013)

I love the word "respected" in the title. It's like you WANTED a flame thread.


----------



## Chary (Mar 12, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> Holy goddamned over-reaction...
> Milk, soda, eggs, and juice have all doubled in price within the past 20 years.  I suppose you've stopped partaking in them too?
> Video games go up $10 in the past 20 years and it's the end of the fuckin world...



Pfft. That's not an overreaction. I've been pirating soda for the past 5 years. 

But really, $70 is pretty pricey, at least to most normal consumers. I hope this is just a rumor.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Mar 12, 2013)

IBNobody said:


> Therein lies the slippery slope. At what point do you set the threshold between grind time and a micro-transaction upgrade?
> 
> EDIT: And we're talking EA here. EA's version of a slippery slope is a cash micro-transaction landslide that will cause your wallet to bleed just to get a +1 stat increase.


So you are suggesting that cheating (excuse me, I mean "purchasing upgrades instead of actually playing the game fairly") will eventually be the only way to beat a game?


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Mar 12, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> With cheaper hardware now, and they sold the console for less than it takes to manufacture it. Up until 2010, Sony lost money each time it sold a console.


It's irrelevant... Inflation doesn't analyse the reasoning why an specific company set its product in a certain price or the production costs of it. Selling a product without having profit is more common than you might think, even supermarkets do that all the time with selected products just to attract more consumers. The inflation we use is the same for oranges, video games and oil, and all of have them have production costs and profit marges that changes with time.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Mar 12, 2013)

RodrigoDavy said:


> It's irrelevant... Inflation doesn't analyse the reasoning why an specific company set its product in a certain price or the production costs of it. Selling a product without having profit is more common than you might think, even supermarkets do that all the time with selected products just to attract more consumers. The inflation we use is the same for oranges, video games and oil, and all of have them have production costs and profit marges that changes with time.


Your argument was flawed. The PS3 for sale now is very different from the launch PS3. You were comparing the prices of two different products.

Prices on electronics drop because they find cheaper ways to manufacture parts, because they stop including certain features, or both.


----------



## 2ndApex (Mar 12, 2013)

Chary said:


> Pfft. That's not an overreaction. I've been pirating soda for the past 5 years.
> 
> But really, $70 is pretty pricey, at least to most normal consumers. I hope this is just a rumor.


 
For the 10th time in this thread, PS4 games are already officially annouced to be .99-60 dollars...


----------



## RodrigoDavy (Mar 12, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Your argument was flawed. The PS3 for sale now is very different from the launch PS3. You were comparing the prices of two different products.


This only means they changed their product to lower production costs and took some features away from it. It was merely an way to adapt to the market which was unwilling to pay such a high price for the console. They are different versions of the same product. I repeat, the production costs or the profit marge of a specific product of a specific company doesn't matter to determine inflation. The case I cited for the PS3 isn't an exception, it's a rule not only with consoles but with all products that use fairly recent technology in general since their prices tend to drop as time passes. That's why I think using inflation in this cases is counter-intuictive since these products prices doesn't match with what inflation foresee.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 12, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> No games require DLC to finish the game.



Alan Wake? Depending upon your viewpoint a lot of episodic games.

Going a bit further back I have had a few games come out with a "gold edition" which included features that really should have been bugfixes or otherwise did a lot to say the initial release was basically a user paid beta/give us a last round of investment so we can finish the game affair.


----------



## lokomelo (Mar 12, 2013)

Piracy is now almost defeated, so they can charge more. But I do not trust on Michael Pachter at all. He said once that palyers would play wages every week or every month to play online, he said that around 2010, or 2011 and guess what? We still pay once to play call of duty every week until the end of the times.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Mar 12, 2013)

lokomelo said:


> Piracy is now almost defeated, so they can charge more.


Lol, not even close to close.


----------



## lokomelo (Mar 12, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> Lol, not even close to close.


I still can't play for free on my 3DS and my Vita. I'm buying games for the first time on my life, so, it is defeated. People can talk about the Philosophy of hacking, Philosophy of piracy, but it is only bla bla bla, the fact is I can't pirate games for the system I already have for years, and for the newer systems it will happen as well, at least for 2 or 3 years after the release.

I just miss my $2,50 snes bootleg cartridges


----------



## T-hug (Mar 12, 2013)

I don't know why this guy still gets any publicity when about 1% of what he says ever actually happens. Even then it is the most obvious predictions that anyone could guess.

Next gen titles probably will cost a bit more to start with, can I get paid now for my 'theory'?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 12, 2013)

Oh my God, you guys are killing me...


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 12, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Alan Wake? Depending upon your viewpoint a lot of episodic games.
> 
> Going a bit further back I have had a few games come out with a "gold edition" which included features that really should have been bugfixes or otherwise did a lot to say the initial release was basically a user paid beta/give us a last round of investment so we can finish the game affair.


Alan Wake? Not so much..  The main game had an ending.  The two DLCs merely added more content and a tad more exposition.  Also, one of the two DLCs was free when you bought the game...


----------



## Qtis (Mar 12, 2013)

lokomelo said:


> I still can't play for free on my 3DS and my Vita. I'm buying games for the first time on my life, so, it is defeated. People can talk about the Philosophy of hacking, Philosophy of piracy, but it is only bla bla bla, the fact is I can't pirate games for the system I already have for years, and for the newer systems it will happen as well, at least for 2 or 3 years after the release.
> 
> I just miss my $2,50 snes bootleg cartridges


Then again, no console has been hacked day one and even after the hack, it was limited to a certain feature or part of firmware. Just like the DS and its first flashcarts. They were released a few years after the console and the current gen type flashcarts quite a bit later. Sure you could say that Piracy is defeated in one way that people can't get the latest pirated ROMs working on the 3DS, but it doesn't mean that someone can't do it even now. Not everyone necessarily releases the exploits they have.

One of the largest reasons for piracy is the non-existent legal alternative in the market. If you look at the music business, the first idea from the major companies was to shoot down Spotify. Now it's making them profit. Maybe not the $20 a pop for CDs, but better than the $0 for the pirated alternative. Bootleg games are still available in another form due to change of tech used in consoles. DS bootlegs are widely rampart in developing countries (500in1 for DS!) and the modern alternative for disc based consoles is USB loaders or ODE. Sure you can get hacked CFW for pretty much every console this generation and run games from hardware, but it's not a viable solution for most due to the technical requirements (soldering components mainly).


----------



## IBNobody (Mar 13, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> So you are suggesting that cheating (excuse me, I mean "purchasing upgrades instead of actually playing the game fairly") will eventually be the only way to beat a game?


 
That's the trend. Sucks, doesn't it?

There are many mobile games that are already structured this way. You have to pay or else it takes eons to advance. I'm not just talking freemium games either. There are games with an up-front purchase cost that sell you shortcuts. (Sentinel 3 comes to mind.)


----------



## YayMii (Mar 13, 2013)

Doesn't everything this guy says turn out to be false? Why do people continue to quote him?


DSGamer64 said:


> Stop whining, games are about 72 dollars after tax in Canada.


Lol, silly provincial taxes. I live in Alberta, where our supply of oil allows our games to be $63 after tax. Not to mention our gas prices are $0.20/L cheaper than everywhere else.
/arrogance


----------

